# Phoenix guitar help to identify



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Anyone know about these? This one is a Phantom series Strat, all black hardware etc... Has HB's with coil taps, the trem bar is stamped Made in Japan,from what i have read they where Canadian branded Tokai? Year? No serial number? What type of wood in body and neck (very heavy) Will post pics in a few minutes.
Thanks for any info.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Here are afew pics. Sorry about the quality.


----------



## Wileyone (Jul 23, 2011)

Pics would certainly help. Never heard of a Phantom series. Just the Standard series and Vintage series. My understanding is that they were made by Tokai and imported to Canada only, from 1982-84. They may have had something to do with Larry Dimarzio as most of the ones I have seen came stock with Dimarzio pups.


----------



## Wileyone (Jul 23, 2011)

Those pickups look like the same ones that were in my Standard series Tele PT style. The Guitar was excellent but the pickups were dreadful. No offence.
Had a friend that had a LP Vintage series it was a terrific Guitar and the Dimarzios in it were different and very good.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

There are some Phoenix made by Tokai and those pics do look like one of them, very similar to the mid-80's Super Edition Tokai's.

A picture of the neck pocket and a close up of the saddles and backside of the tuners may help... neck pocket holes would be countersunk on the inside, saddles could be marked "final prospec", tuners could be marked "Deluxe" and the 6 trem screws would be 11mm on centre, total 55mm.

I'd post it here and wait for a response (which can take a while).

The 1984 Super Editions were a TST 80 model (80,000 yen was sale price), I have one and it`s a killer guitar.


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

Here's the headstock on my '84, BTW by 1984 Dimarzio's had been an option on Tokai's (both single's and humbuckers) for a number of years;


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Jimmy_D said:


> There are some Phoenix made by Tokai and those pics do look like one of them, very similar to the mid-80's Super Edition Tokai's.
> 
> A picture of the neck pocket and a close up of the saddles and backside of the tuners may help... neck pocket holes would be countersunk on the inside, saddles could be marked "final prospec", tuners could be marked "Deluxe" and the 6 trem screws would be 11mm on centre, total 55mm.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jimi. The guitar belongs to a friend of mine and will ask his permission to remove the neck. Will also look at the saddles and tuners.


----------

